# Is losing coolant a big deal?



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Guys,

I know the system is a closed system, but I am assuming that a certain amount of evaportation takes place naturally from the seals, etc? The reason I ask is I have an 04 with very mileage. The resevoir was full 9 months ago but now is about an inch below the "Cool Fill to Here" message on the reservoir. Does this happen naturally, like burning oil?

Just curious. The last time this happened on my old Alero I had to spend 600 bucks on lower intake gaskets but I don't know of LS1s having this problem. The oil looks clean on the GTO so I am sure the coolant isn't leaking into the engine. I also have no leaks.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Was in the same boat at 24K. Just topped if off with a little distilled water. Been fine since. I occasionally get a slight coolant smell after driving hard, but I'm not going to sweat it. The car's under factory warranty until the end of the year, then the extended warranty I bought kicks in.


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

Low coolant sucks, but if it was getting consumed you would loose a lot more than an inch off the overflow. No smell? Oil looks good? You're fine.


----------

